
How I optimised my Git checkout flow - arrastia
https://medium.com/tech-at-holvi/optimising-my-git-checkout-workflow-ace58e342e69
======
samuml
Very handy article! I didn't know about these custom Git commands. I'll now
have to invest some time on writing a few.

